# Herding opportunity around DC/MD/VA?



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

We would like to see how our young shep girl would do around sheep. She never saw one but is sure good at herding us around.







Anyway, where do you think we should go, what should we look for, and how does this start at all? What basic OB does she need to know? 
Sorry for the many questions.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

The only place I know of is keepstone farms, its out in Berryville, va. Quite a hike, but Brenna's been enjoying it.







Sits/downs are important, though I admittedly jumped into herding head first and still have no idea what's going on half the time. haha

ETA: We've only had 3 lessons so far, that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Ceph (Mar 28, 2007)

Susans awsome.

I have the hard headed dog from ****....but we've made alot of progress with her









~Cate


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

We have our first lesson scheduled with Susan for this Sunday! I don't know if I am more nervous about Cili not even looking at the sheep, or tearing into them.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Is this the same dog that's in obedience class?


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Hah, I see tht she is already famous. Yes, that would be Cecilia, or Cili for short. BTW I saw Chaos on the first day and she was so inspiringly obedient. And just plain beautiful!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks! Have a great time herding and I'm sure your female will do well!! 

Just let her have FUN!!!


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

It was AWESOME! After the first attempts to eat them...







she realized that she is supposed to just calmly trot along, and she did just that! On this video you can actually see how pooped out she was after like 20 minutes. Yeah, it was also 100 degrees and very muggy.



But she sure enjoyed herself and Susan thinks she has talent, so I think we are going back in two weeks.

DH even got a nice down out of her, while the sheep were right there in front of them.


















I think she is going to dream of sheep today...









anyways, thank you for the suggestion, it was great. Can't wait for the next lesson!


----------

